# apache+php

## Juan Facundo

Buenas.

Luego de horas de buscar por todos lados, no he podido resolver una complicación que me está volviendo loco.

Es una instalación de apache+php. En principio, apache mostaba todos los códigos php, como archivo de texto. Luego pude resolver esto y ahora me está dando una página completamente en blanco. No importa el codigo php que tenga la pagina a mostrar por apache.

He intentado de todo.

Alguno puede darme una ayuda?. O alguien tiene un buen tutorial para instalar apache+php+mysql?. Los que he visto por internet son bastante desactalizados.

Gracias.

----------

## hashashin

Buenas, ¿miraste en /var/log/apache2/error_log cuando te sale la web en blanco? Ahí deberías ver los errores de php también.

Salud.

----------

## Juan Facundo

Al momento de apuntar hacia "info.php" los logs son los siguientes:

```
[Tue Apr 19 16:31:08 2011] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] File does not exist: /var/www/localhost/htdocs/favicon.ico

[Tue Apr 19 16:31:12 2011] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] File does not exist: /var/www/localhost/htdocs/favicon.ico

```

----------

## Juan Facundo

Tal vez esto ayude un poco.

```
master htdocs # php -v

PHP 5.3.6-pl0-gentoo (cli) (built: Apr 19 2011 00:10:52) 

Copyright (c) 1997-2011 The PHP Group

Zend Engine v2.3.0, Copyright (c) 1998-2011 Zend Technologies
```

```
master htdocs # php info.php

<? php

phpinfo();

?>

```

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Pega tu /etc/apache2/httpd.conf por favor.

Salud!

----------

## Theasker

a mi me suena q me pasaba algo parecido y me volvía loco buscando y al final fue que estaba desactivado en php.ini lo de el comienzo corto del código de php -> <? ?>, por lo que no reconocía el código como php.

----------

## Juan Facundo

Hola gente, disculpen la demora pero he tenido varios trabajos que atender y no me dejaban mucho tiempo libre.

La cosa era muy sencilla y me la solucionó mi hermano que trabaja mucho con diseño de paginas web. El error está en este código php, existe un espacio entre "<?" y "php". El me dijo que ese espacio ahí era el problema. Y precisamente, borré ese espacio y funcionó de maravillas.

```
<? php

phpinfo();

?> 
```

```
<?php

phpinfo();

?> 
```

Gracias por sus ayudas.

----------

